# RIDGID DP1550 Drill Press on clearance @ HomeDepot for $74.00



## Markee (Nov 14, 2011)

If anyone's interested Home Depot has the RIDGID DP1550 Drill Press on clearance for $74.00.

Heres the link where I found the deal http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3583030

I was able to buy one today I just called around a few Home-Depots and had them search stock in my local area they found me one I bought it instantly with my CC on the phone


----------



## EJTibbetts (Jan 29, 2011)

I have searched all over Georgia and I can't find any in stock anywhere... If I could, I'd buy 2. One for me and another for my father in law


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, what a find! I think most folks on this board would buy one even if they didn't need it. At that price you cannot pass it up!


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Checked around here, north of Seattle, none to be had that I could find reasonably nearby.


----------



## Markee (Nov 14, 2011)

mikeintexas said:


> Wow, what a find! I think most folks on this board would buy one even if they didn't need it. At that price you cannot pass it up!


Yeah that would be me I just couldn't pass on it to good a deal considering HD still has it listed online for $499 and the cheapest I see it online anywhere is like $380 plus shipping. Really not sure whether to keep or just sell the thing before I even open it 

I'm just a total newbie amateur to wood working and I'm trying but I can't think where I'd be using the drill press but I just happened to have bought a Ridgid R4510 table saw from Home-depot the other day for $399 the drill press would look so nice next to it but selling it would cover the price I just payed for the table saw nice also :yes:


----------

